# New 26rs, California



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello!

We (my wife Denise, son Devin 7, daughter Desirae 5, and baby girl Deanna) just purchased an Outback 26RS Saturday 18 Feb 06. We have been thinking about getting something for over a year now and finally found this model and my wife just loved it. We also looked a the different manufactures that were available around here (Southern California) and the outbacks just seem to have a bit more class than the other ones.

As you can see from the (hopefully included) picture I am pulling it with my 1994 Ford Bronco. Probably not the best choice for a tow vehicle but it seems to be working pretty good. Actually the dealer, Stiers RV in Bakersfield CA, let us test-tow the trailer before we committed to purchasing it. I know we could have probably found a better price somewhere else, but letting us do that really helped ease our nerves. So my wife followed me in to make sure nothing odd was happening and we took it up the closest grade to make sure we could actually get it home (we are about an hour from Bakersfield).

We have our first small trip planned for next weekend and are really looking forward to it. We are only going a couple of hours up the highway but we are really excited about it.

I would also like to say that it sure seems like there are a bunch of fine folks on this forum and chat room. So as a new member to this community I would like to say *Thank You* for that!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome!








I'm sure you will enjoy it for years to come~!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

DuaneEllison,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the New Outback! sunny I wouldn't have thought the Bronco could handle the tt, but hey, if it works, thats great. Post often, and happy camping.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> DuaneEllison,
> 
> Welcome to the site and congratulations on the New Outback! sunny I wouldn't have thought the Bronco could handle the tt, but hey, if it works, thats great. Post often, and happy camping.
> 
> ...


I was *REALLY* worried about that. The dealer offer the test tow to make sure we were comfortable with it. I definitely needed the sway bar but with that it is pretty good. I suppose since I haven't ever towed anything other than a utility trailer my point of reference is a bit off, but I felt comfortable pulling it, even over the grade, so we decided to go for it. I figure a new vehicle will be in order at some point but the Bronco will work for now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pic
And glad to you aboard Duane
It was nice talking to you in the chat room
Join us in there anytime









Don action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Seems to me there has been a run on 26 RS campers for the past several days on Outbackers. Nice unit indeed. Congrats.

Randy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

We have a chatroom?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome,

You're just a little distance away from us. There are lots of places you can go to nearby. You might try Red Rock Canyon to the north or over by Barstow we've gone to Calico Ghost Town several times. Calico has full hookup sites and it would be a good way to check out all of the trailer functions. It's a bit cool to head up to the mountains but you could go up by Lone Pine or Bishop. We just went to Death Valley last weekend and had a good time. If you go there let me know and I'll give you some ideas on good things to do there with younger children. I also have friends that to camping just oustide Cal City to to off-road riding. Enjoy your new trailer I think you'll find it an excellent setup for three kids.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

MJRey said:


> Welcome,
> 
> You're just a little distance away from us. There are lots of places you can go to nearby. You might try Red Rock Canyon to the north or over by Barstow we've gone to Calico Ghost Town several times. Calico has full hookup sites and it would be a good way to check out all of the trailer functions. It's a bit cool to head up to the mountains but you could go up by Lone Pine or Bishop. We just went to Death Valley last weekend and had a good time. If you go there let me know and I'll give you some ideas on good things to do there with younger children. I also have friends that to camping just oustide Cal City to to off-road riding. Enjoy your new trailer I think you'll find it an excellent setup for three kids.
> [snapback]85001[/snapback]​


Hey we are pretty close! We head into Lancaster regularly for Costco/Wal-Mart/StarBucks! I hadn't thought about Calico - that almost sounds like a better idea than Lone Pine (which was our planned destination next weekend). The one thing I am having a problem with is finding information on places on the net. It seems like the campground information is really weak and it is hard to determine what is really there. The main thing I want to make sure we have hookups.

Does Red Rock Canyon have any hookups or is it dry camping?

Speaking of Cal City - I think that has really been the push for us. EVERY weekend everyone comes with their various rigs (mainly toy haulers) out here and we just get to watch these people come and go. I never would have thought about a trailer but after quite a few years of watching them - it seems like it would be a lot of fun to just load everyone up and head out.

On the Death Valley front - my little avatar picture is from my solo tent trip out there a couple of weeks ago. I still am amazed at how pristine it is out there. I mean I live in the desert here but you got trash and trails all over the place. Out there it looks as if nothing has been touched. Very nice! I stayed at Furnace Creek - which I thought was a pretty nice place.

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi and welcome to our little slice of cyberspace! Glad you could join us!11


DuaneEllison said:


> ...... the outbacks just seem to have a bit more class than the other ones.
> [snapback]84989[/snapback]​


Most definitely










DuaneEllison said:


> As you can see from the (hopefully included) picture .....
> [snapback]84989[/snapback]​


That's an awesome photo! Haven't seen that much blue sky around an Outback on non-snowy ground for --- well---- months!


DuaneEllison said:


> We have our first small trip planned for next weekend .....
> [snapback]84989[/snapback]​


You should know that we are EXTREMELY jealous! Puff has been home for 4 months and hasn't left the yard. Its gonna be at least another 2.


DuaneEllison said:


> I would also like to say that it sure seems like there are a bunch of fine folks on this forum ....
> [snapback]84989[/snapback]​


Best bunch you'll find! ...and now you're one of us, too! Welcome and enjoy that Outback!!


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard..California strikes again!









As a fellow newbie I know your going to love your new TT. So get out and enjoy ASAP. Heading out ot Solvang myself this week for the DW birthday. If you do Calico let me know how it is, I have the same prob finding camping info on the net.

Safe journeys,

Andy


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Duane, Welcome to the Outbackers.com family!!! action I'm sure you'll have great times with your family. Enjoy!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

Enjoy the new TT.

action

Ralph


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, you've taken the first step!!!

The tow vehicle can always be upgraded later.....

as long as you are comfortable with it for now.

Congrats!!!!























Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DuaneEllison,

Welcome to you and the family! The 26 will serve y'all well.

Enjoy your new TT. IMHO, though, keep your eyes out for a new TV.

Mark


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the world of the 26RS. It works great with three kids ... plenty of room in the bunkhouse for an extra visitor!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the new26rs*









& welcome to the group action

darrel


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey, welcome aboard and congrats on the new Outback. As far as your first trip goes. Let's see, camping, hiking, fishing, hunting in Lone Pine under the highest mountain in cont USA? Or... Calico? Uhhhhhhhhh?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> DuaneEllison,
> 
> I wouldn't have thought the Bronco could handle the tt, but hey, if it works, thats great.Â
> [snapback]84992[/snapback]​


The difference is that a Duanes Bronco is a REAL Bronco. Pre OBDII. Does it have the 460cid & 4 barrel? Yea com-on! I'm a GA *******!

Welcome Fellow 26RS'er! We have 4 kids.
Your first modification should be higher bunk sides and ladder. 
Kid Keeper
Or put the dinnett cushions on the floor in the bunkhouse.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Hey, welcome aboard and congrats on the new Outback. As far as your first trip goes. Let's see, camping, hiking, fishing, hunting in Lone Pine under the highest mountain in cont USA? Or... Calico? Uhhhhhhhhh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*VERY* good point! I think my wife was worried about it being too cold, but really I think it will be cold in the evening no matter where we go.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Duane and clan!* action

Congratulations on the new Outback!









California City, eh? I ran a Pro Rally there in the mid '70's. At that time, the population was about 1,700-1,800 people...and a lot of dust! Has it grown much since then?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

DuaneEllison,

Here is the website for Calico, you can't make reservations online you'll have to call them. We usually go to Calico over Halloween when they decorate the town and have special activities for kids. People also decorate their campsites and kids go trick or treating through the campground. The other link is for Reserve America, we use that alot for most of the State and Forest Service campgrounds that we go to.

http://www.calicotown.com/

http://www.reserveamerica.com/


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome. Nice picture. I know CA is a bit of a hike from Niagara Falls but just wanted to mention that we're having a very nice little gathering there at the end of July and first week of August. There appears to be several openings and noone's by me so I'd like to have some Outbackers join me in the middle. Just a thought......


----------

